# First in PVC "La Acechadora"



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

hello friends

This time I present my first attempt with pvc pipe, I found it is very easy to cut, lower and sanded.

despite being very thin it is perfectly adapted to the hand and hopefully feel good shooting with it

I discovered that the PVC has the strength and Charm of Simplicity

Cheers . . . Overfrog :wave:

P.D. PVC pipe is a gift from a contractor Friend
It is better to have good friends than money


----------



## Mattnijhuis (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome nice slingshot


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Really nice shape, love it


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nicely shaped "tirachina", me gusta! What flat band configuration are you going to use on it?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Very nicely shaped "tirachina", me gusta! What flat band configuration are you going to use on it?


Thank you very much . . .

The only my power (And love it), Single105 rubber bands gypsy tabs tied

Like this: http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/17873-xy-0638/


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

really cool!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That came out great! Nice job. I think you have enough pipe for a couple now


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Overfrog said:


> hello friends
> 
> This time I present my first attempt with pvc pipe, I found it is very easy to cut, lower and sanded.
> 
> ...


That is a massive PVC pipe. Fine work on the shooter.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very cool. That finish pretty smooth?


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

now ready and shoots very well


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet! Love the shape.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Orale ese! Que buena ejecución, me gusta el diseño aunque no practique ese grip es muy agradable a la vista, muy bien lograda mi Overfrog.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Chepo69 said:


> Orale ese! Que buena ejecución, me gusta el diseño aunque no practique ese grip es muy agradable a la vista, muy bien lograda mi Overfrog.


Gracias, Maestro!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow what a big pipe you have there, the shooter looks great from it, like the shape, well done !


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Overfrog said:


> now ready and shoots very well


Muy buena la resortera mi amigo, dejeme preuntarle que cuero usa para las tabs? Me encanta tirar con gipsy tabs, muy chingona, :naughty:

Saludos,

Emitto.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Saludos Hermanito,

Por acá venden en el mercado las piezas completas de piel, en este caso de res, un amigo mio hace zapatos a mano y me regala los retazos, estos tienen el mismo espesor y consistencia que los del calzado nuevo antes de aplicar grasa


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I present the improved "Acechadora" . . . While improving further improvements occurred to me, this sweet curse of having new ideas while we work


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excelentes recuas y el cubito te dara para muchas chingonas , tenes unas manoplitas que hacen verdadero arte .

Abrasote .... Alf


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome work! And that is a huge piece of pvc!! Whats that like 18"-24" pvc? Great work friend!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, a while ago I apply a few coats of clear spray and stay as porcelain


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That keeps geting better and better.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

An awesome finish on this PVC, i must feel great in, good shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is awesome, I love your style man, great shooter!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> Excelentes recuas y el cubito te dara para muchas chingonas , tenes unas manoplitas que hacen verdadero arte .
> 
> Abrasote .... Alf


Gracias Alf, tus palabras me honran


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing work, I love the design, but the craftmanship is extraordinary


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Overfrog said:


> Thanks guys, a while ago I apply a few coats of clear spray and stay as porcelain


 I want to bump this post. This is a beautiful piece of work. It deserved a nomination for SSOTM. You mastered the material.


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

Preciosa. 
Me encanta, súper buen trabajo. 

Dead Bunny Slingshots
Give the gift of chaos


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow so cool looks so slick !!! And you properly will never run out of material  cool friend you got !
Have a grate sunny week end
Cheers


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry, had not returned to this post, Thank you for your words, have a happy weekend (Like me)


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I missed the further development on this. Amazing!


----------



## ironboy (May 11, 2014)

Gracias! You are the man just give me the perfect material to start building some slings for me and some kids hope is not that hard to sand.....


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice! Looks like you can make a few more.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## ironboy (May 11, 2014)

Overfrog said:


> Thanks guys, a while ago I apply a few coats of clear spray and stay as porcelain


I love the triple pvc, looks very strong... can you tell me what glue you use to bond the layers... cant wait to try one my self... excellent job....


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

ironboy said:


> Overfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, a while ago I apply a few coats of clear spray and stay as porcelain
> ...


Glad you like it, I use pvc cement "http://www.ask.com/question/pvc-cement" and keep pressed the layers with brackets according to the instructions of cement (I leave it overnight so).

In a while I'll post photos as I get easily sanded material

Cheers!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

WOW! That is extraordinarily extra super nice! Ive turned pvc pipe into pvc sheets before but never once thought slingshot at the same time. Then again, I do not believe ive ever had access to any pvc pipe with a wall that thick. Well done!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Greetings friends, after a weekend of relax and meditation with sandpaper and water this is the last shape of "La Acechadora" feels as good as the above but I like a little more, hope you like too.

Cheers!


----------



## ironboy (May 11, 2014)

Overfrog said:


> Greetings friends, after a weekend of relax and meditation with sandpaper and water this is the last shape of "La Acechadora" feels as good as the above but I like a little more, hope you like too.
> 
> Cheers!


Beautiful cant believe the final result..... looks like I'll be busy trying some pvc and sandpaper.....


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Me gusta mucho. Good work and design.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Again with the porcelain look, looks awesome your new shooter, nice pics too !!


----------

